# What is the Best Antivirus and Firewall software?



## JMT74 (Dec 26, 2005)

I am about to install a new hard drive and I have to install drivers and applications also. I want to know what people think are the best Antivirus and Firewall protection out there?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you mean best free anti-virus? I like AVG free http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5 
I haven't tried many paid anti-virus except Computer Associates which I like pretty well. For firewall, I use Sygate free, it has been discontinued by sygate but still available for download, http://www.simtel.com/product.download.mirrors.php?id=53687 
Those work well for me!


----------



## JMT74 (Dec 26, 2005)

I mean what is the best antivirus and firewall protection software out there free or paid. Rather pay for something if it works the best.








kbalona said:


> Do you mean best free anti-virus? I like AVG free http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5
> I haven't tried many paid anti-virus except Computer Associates which I like pretty well. For firewall, I use Sygate free, it has been discontinued by sygate but still available for download, http://www.simtel.com/product.download.mirrors.php?id=53687
> Those work well for me!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I use F-Secure.

http://www.f-secure.com/


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I recommend Zone Alarm for firewall, and NOD32 for anti-virus.


----------



## JMT74 (Dec 26, 2005)

So you recommend 
F-Secure Internet Security 2006 then? You don't use any firewall software 2. Just the one that comes with F-Secure?







crazijoe said:


> I use F-Secure.
> 
> http://www.f-secure.com/


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, Just the one that comes with F-Secure.


----------



## alexxx (Oct 28, 2004)

I recommend BitDefender 9 Professional Plus or Trend-Micro Internet Security.
They're top rated and have Antispam, Firewall, and Antivirus.

You have to pay for them both, but if you stumble across a regestration key somewhere  its worth installing.


----------

